# Another pregnancy announcement - another piece of me breaks :-(



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I've just received this message from a friend who I work too.,,,,,, Hello Hun, 
Hope you are ok and have had a nice weekend.
This isn't the easiest text to write and I have been dreading this, and I guess there is no easy way to say this, but Harry and I are expecting again. 
I hope that I have done the right thing by telling you whilst you are home as oppose to work on Tuesday when I am next.
I will be telling my team on Tuesday as it is now safe to let people know, so no doubt it'll be out there on the floor in no time.
I feel awful but I hope Wes is there to give you hug if you need it. 
You don't need to reply unless you want to.
I just want you to deal with this the way that you feel comfortable with.
And when your ready I want you to be honest with me, fortunately I am only in once a week, but you may wanna distance yourself and I will do whatever helps you. 
Love you xxxx


I couldn't have asked for a nicer or more sensitive approach yet I still feel like my heart has been ripped out through my throat 

Sitting here sobbing and dreading work
Probably doesn't help that I'm mid cycle myself and expecting another BFN 
I just can't imagine how life will ever feel good again x


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Sending you a hug MrsBall  I hope things get easier for you. It's nice that your friend sent such a considerate text. Fingers crossed for you on your cycle     xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MrsBall*, massive hugs to you  What a lovely, kind, considerate friend you have there though.
Everything's crossed that this time will be the one for you. X


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I know where you are coming from, I really do. But my advice is to try not to waste your energy worrying about what other people are doing, it's not going to change your situation. People get knocked up all the time, it's a fact of life and as much as it hurts seeing it happen left, right and centre when you want what they have, ask yourself how their pregnancies and babies are going to change your day to day life.....the answer is probably not very much! Focus on you and your husband and how you are going to move forward and don't forget to treat yourselves kindly! Most people get their in the end some how or another......remember that! 

Wishing you loads of luck with your next cycle! Xx


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Big hugs MrsBall, it's never easy it it? Your friend sounds like she's thoguht very long and hard about how to break the news to you and it shows how much she cares that she's been so considerate in her approach. I would guess she predicted how upset you'd be and wanted to protect you as much as possible. I hope things get easier for you and you and your friend stay close, even though I'm sure you'll find it tough seeing her - I expect she's really worried about seeing you too. 

Remember that it's not her fault and think about how lovely it will be when you get your BFP, I'm sure you'll be a mummy one way or another! 

Lots of hugs and fingers crossed it's your turn soon  
Xx


----------



## LadyLam (Dec 5, 2013)

You've got me crying too now. What a very thoughtful message. It really hits home and I think it's important to give your feelings some space.  Sending massive hugs and tons of good luck Mrsball 
LLx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

as always mrsball what a lovely message from your friend and I completely understand why you still feel so hurt. My cousins partner is expecting her first baby and she was really scared of telling me but my other cousin slipped up and told me and I had to pretend I still didn't know and when she did arrange to see me I dreaded it but she was so nervous and I reacted by hugging her with smiles and when she left I cried my eyes out! But it made it feel slightly easier July how considerate she was because other people in the family havnt been so considerate. I didn't see her that much after but found out that baby wasn't growing though she was really healthy . She's due any day now and baby has grown a bit. I'm great at acting ok and smiling but behind closed doors I'm a wreck and feel so lonely. Sometimes we so need to be selfish and think of ourselves especially if your going through another cycle your friend seems lovely so I'm sure she'll understand good luck   your not alone


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone
As usual, it's the unconditional and non judgemental support on here that really helps at times like this.
I just had a Counselling session and discussed this and I've realised that whilst I feel sad for us I think the bigger problem for me is I have a very controlling nature which in itself is difficult as you just can't control this process! 
But For me - having a plan is what helps me through
And I have this plan in my head about how I'm going to manage the coming months if this cycle fails
And part of this plan did not involve managing a pregnancy at work,  I never planned for that!
So now it's the panic that I'm going to be trying to cope with 
2ww and possible BFN whilst also trying to cope with this too
I think deep down that's the real issue.....  Losing control
😔
XxxxxX


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

I must say that it sounds like you have a very considerate friend. 

I feel your pain, in January 3 people I know gave birth and it just killed me. 

My ******** newsfeed is fast becoming just pictures of cats due to unfollowing everyone who has kids! 

xx


----------

